# M16 Schaltauge



## mallo (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

hat jemand zufällig ein Schaltauge für ein M16c über und würde dieses hergeben? Intense selber hat keine und macht auch keine Aussage, wann es wieder welche gibt...
Im Netz habe ich keine Alternative gefunden. 

Danke!

Beste Grüße
Malte


----------



## Deleted 89054 (31. Juli 2019)

Hab leider keins.
Aber hier anfragen mit Hinweis auf nicht-mehr-verfügbar, weder vom Hersteller noch von irgendwo anders her kostet nix (einige Intense Schaltaugen bieten sie ja schon an):

"Wenn Sie auf der Suche nach einem Artikel sind, der zum Sortiment von Komimi Bikestuff passen könnte, ihn aber nirgends finden, lassen Sie's uns wissen. Gern bemühen wir uns um eine Lösung für Sie. 

Schreiben Sie an *[email protected]*. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 171725 (6. August 2019)

– Intense Cycles UK
					

The UK home of Intense Cycles, the world's best carbon mountain bikes, designed in California and lovingly assembled in the UK. 14 DAY RIDE OR RETURN PROGRAMME.




					uk.intensecycles.com
				




Hast du bei Intense EU gefragt? Bei Intense UK ist es zumindest noch gelistet, vielleicht dort nochmal nachfragen.
Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht ob es auch für das M16C passt


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Februar 2020)

gibt es denn Intense M16 Fahrer hier?
Wenn ja: mit welcher Größe welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## mallo (1. März 2020)

1.85->XL


----------



## steiltyp (12. März 2020)

Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass diese Frage eine Zeit her war - eventuell hilft es ja jemand anderem in Zukunft.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ich wunder mich gerade - hatte vor ner Weile mal Ersatzteile für mein Intense M6 gesucht (Links und Ausfallenden) das war in D schwierig zu finden (bei dem Alter nicht sooo verwunderlich). Hatte dann aber in UK gesucht und mit Intense US Kontakt, die hatten alles und haben mir sogar versichert, dass ich für das Bike auf ewig Ersatzteile bekommen werde - im schlimmsten Fall würden sie die Fräse anwerfen ...

Daher muss es doch für das wesentlich neuere M16 noch Teile geben?!

Habe gerade mal meine emails durchgekramt, am Ende habe ich meine Teile von dort bekommen:

BAD ASS BIKES
BURRINGTON COMBE
BRISTOL
BS40 7AT
UK

Nathan war super nett und hat sie aus den USA bestellt.
Vielleicht hilft dir das.

LG
Till


----------

